
Ask HN: Have you deployed a sahred SQLite on NFS (or AWS EFS)? - maxpert
I&#x27;ve been considering running a shared SQLite between bunch of EC2 instances over EFS. I was wondering if somebody already has experience of doing it at scale. Is it a good idea? How many QPS should I expect? I know EFS fixed bunch of issues to make things work in 2017.
======
verdverm
Use postgres instead

~~~
maxpert
You mean Postgres on EFS? Or Postgres as in Aurora/RDS?

~~~
verdverm
Postgres on GCP is best, def not a network filesystem

